# League of Legends Socionics



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I thought this might be interesting. 

I don't trust myself with typing, but I'd like to hear what you guys think the types of some champions are. 

At the bottom of this page: Champion - League of Legends Wiki - Wikia, is a list of all the champions, for those interested.


----------



## Ching (Mar 7, 2015)

I feel like Jinx is IEE.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ching said:


> I feel like Jinx is IEE.


Too direct and interested in sense experience imo. I think SEE fits better.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Hm, I think Caitlyn is an ESI and Vi an SLE. I don't know though.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Graveyard said:


> Hm, I think Caitlyn is an ESI and Vi an SLE. I don't know though.


I have no real opinion in Caitlyn except Fi-Te but Vi is totally an SLE.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Entropic said:


> I have no real opinion in Caitlyn except Fi-Te but Vi is totally an SLE.


Ah, you know, the whole "purge the city" thing makes me think of Fi, and because she's so determined, I'm leaning towards ESI.

Vi is awesome btw.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Lux IEE look:






What I want to know is UDYR :/ nothing beats UDYR *_* best effing champ ever. Want ad fighter DONE, need a tank, DONE, need AP DONEEE!  Udyr has it all...<3 Best guess he is SLE like VI.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> What I want to know is UDYR :/ nothing beats UDYR *_* best effing champ ever. Want ad fighter DONE, need a tank, DONE, need AP DONEEE!  Udyr has it all...<3


+1

Udyr is probably my favourite champ and the only one I bought an expensive skin for. He's just so perfect. :3


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

NOW THIS IS WHAT IM INTO. Let's look at the marksmen:

Vayne - IEI 
Miss Fortune - SEE
Kalista - ESI/ILI
Graves - SLI? 
Jinx - SEE
Caitlyn - ESI? LSE? 
Ezreal - IEE
Tristana - strong Fe and Se but I can't tell more than that
Draven - SLE 
Sivir - SEE 
Varus - ESI
Lucian - I don't know but Fi-Te valuing for sure
Ashe - I don't know, but alpha values
Quinn - delta vibe
Kindred - beta NF

The Se in this list is ridiculous.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Ninjaws said:


> +1
> 
> Udyr is probably my favourite champ and the only one I bought an expensive skin for. He's just so perfect. :3


Hell yeah~! Udyr is awesome, you can build any jungle item on him and it works because he can adapt his skill build.

*I usually build: *

- *Warrior* for full AD tiger (this thing rips through dragon in seconds). The build is situational, costly and the new assassin dagger as well as trinity force is a must. I don't recommend this on AD heavy team as the enemy will build thornmail... In any other situation ^^; it just melts ppl. You actually need to build it AD heavy as tiger stance already gives 70% attack speed. Blade of the Ruined king with TF is enough, the rest just AD and armor pen.

- *Cinderhulk* if my team is very squishy. I go phoenix build on cinderhulk and used to get Zz'rot portal before it was disabeled, Sunfire cape and Wit's End.

- *Runic Echoes* build I go phoenix with Lich Bane and Wit's End, get as much speed as possible and used to get Zz'rot  to split push. This build is soo freaking fast I can split push all 3 lanes ^^;... It is almost as fast as running out of base.

- *Devouerer* build for more attack speed hybrid phoenix-tiger. This build is very powerful, but rather squishy as I sacrifice turtle stance in favor of attack speed. It burns through fat champs, dragon, baron and even lanes in seconds, but is very squishy ^^; and if stun locked it is fucked. Mostly works if the enemy team is low on CC or for farming dragon, baron and lanes. I build Blade of the ruined king, trinity force, Wit's End, Guinsoo's Rageblade.

Udyr can completely adapt to anything the enemy team brings to the table. I can counter whatever they build. If getting kills fails I can always start farming jungle like a madman, counter jungling and farming up any temporarily deserted lanes. Udyr's pushing potential is very high, up there with Malphite. Any way you do it, by mid game UDYR is ALWAYS FED , one just needs to adopt the proper play-stile for each game. I usually go aggressive-cunning if I can get kills from ganks or passive aggressive if ganking fails and I need to push turrets. By mid game just switch up the styles depending on opportunities for kills and pushing objectives. 

 oh and I always use swifties boots. Its cheap and gives max speed in all situations.

I also keep in mind to use tiger stance in my phoenix rotations when attacking as the extra damage and the attack speed boost is godlike.

What I like about jungle Udyr is that it allows me to control the pace and pressure of the game. If I do well we gain ground and the enemy team flips out, if then I apply psychological pressure through chat...they will eat each other alive and surrender before we gate their base. I have been in games where we won, despite being severely behind on kills. We did it through split push gating and objective farming. If the enemy team is not smart enough to force a baron team fight  they usually lose through sheer lane pressure gorilla tactics.

I think udyr's downside is getting cc-ed, no instant gap closer, terrible base stats and taking too much damage just getting to the enemy player. To counter this I bait, dodge skill shots, use unusual flanking tactics and capitalize on monkey's agility, often use the minion wave to trap and do damage, go through the proper rotations and I don't chase if I have a high chance of getting killed. (too high a risk).

^^; all in all Udyr is a BEAST...quite literally.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> Hell yeah~! Udyr is awesome, you can build any jungle item on him and it works because he can adapt his skill build.
> 
> *I usually build: *
> - Warrior for full AD tiger (this thing rips through dragon in seconds). The build is situational tho and the new assassin dagger is a must. I don't recommend this on AD heavy team as the enemy will build thornmail... In any other situation ^^; it just melts ppl.
> ...


I'm not familiar with the new changes, but I remember enjoying phoenix Udyr with a full tank build and trinity/frozen gauntlet depending on the $$$. He does plenty of damage by himself and this makes him so ridiculously tanky.

Ah Wit's End, loved that on old Skarner. Just slowslowlslowslowslowslow.. And when they get away, ult and drag them back in. xD
People got so mad, especially since they never really fought against a Skarner jungle before.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Braun - ESE


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Let's see

Swain - LIE (his complete disregard for his physical well-being makes me think of Si PoLR)
Kayle - ESI
Teemo - SEI?
Garen - LSI?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I only ever liked Veigar and Nautilus to play. The Veigar changes got on my nerves, though.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm gonna make a wild guess and saaaaaaayyyy Zyra EIE?


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Jhin IEI most likely? Do I love those metaphors so much.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

NobleRaven said:


> Jhin IEI most likely? Do I love those metaphors so much.


When Mind of the Virtuoso came out I watched it like 500 times. That and Project: Overdrive are the BEST TEASERS ever. 

Jhin... I feel like his whole theme could be a twisted and exaggerated expression of demonstrative Si (making him LSI) expressed through Se -- the beauty and poetry in carefully orchestrated violence and imposition of will. 

But he could also be IEI because of literally how much he throws out metaphor after metaphor, and likes to be a distant puppeteer as opposed to directly involved in the action. Compare to people like Zed, who is a DEFINITE LSI and is far more restrained and concise, not flowery. (Of course there could be different forms of LSIs, even so.) Also Jhin's logic doesn't seem to be that strong. I mean "they will live until they die" like NO SHIT SHERLOCK HOW DID YOU FIGURE THAT OUT?????????? lmao. It could also be bad Ni though, who knows.


----------



## Cottontail Teemo (Feb 15, 2016)

Has anyone typed Teemo yet? Just curious. Ahah.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

cottontail teemo said:


> has anyone typed teemo yet? Just curious. Ahah.


ese.

@FreeBeer Lux is more likely an ESE also.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Entropic said:


> ese.
> 
> 
> @FreeBeer Lux is more likely an ESE also.


O__O ...then point me to an IEE plz... (whats up with all the sensors)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> O__O ...then point me to an IEE plz... (whats up with all the sensors)


Ezreal :3 On a more serious note, Nami could also be an IEE or in the very least a delta NF.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Entropic said:


> Ezreal :3 On a more serious note, Nami could also be an IEE or in the very least a delta NF.


YOU BELONG IN A MUSEUM YOU BELONG IN A MUSEUM YOU BELONG IN A MUSEUM YOU BELONG IN A MUSEUM YOU BELONG IN A MUSEUM
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

x.x god Ez is soo annoying... I once had to support an Ez player who constantly spammed that...the horror





*
Ok I see why tho:*


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> (whats up with all the sensors)


Intuitives are just huge wimps and can't be as badass as sensors. That's why we have so many sensor champs, we know how to get shit done.

(...my favorite champ is an IEI........................ shh.)


----------



## lovelylili (Nov 2, 2015)

Syndra could be LII, i mean, thats what i am and she reflects my damn soul.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

lovelylili said:


> Syndra could be LII, i mean, thats what i am and she reflects my damn soul.


She is an ESI. She's all about power and control and harnessing the full range of her capabilities; always transcending herself and breaking boundaries. An LII with their Se PoLR would find that entire agenda oppressive and stressful.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Night Huntress said:


> She is an ESI. She's all about power and control and harnessing the full range of her capabilities; always transcending herself and breaking boundaries. An LII with their Se PoLR would find that entire agenda oppressive and stressful.


While I can relate to desiring enough power to be safe from all possible threats, she sounds quite arrogant and a tad bit insane. 
Then again, being born with immense power does tend to make people think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Ninjaws said:


> While I can relate to desiring enough power to be safe from all possible threats, she sounds quite arrogant and a tad bit insane.
> Then again, being born with immense power does tend to make people think they are better than everyone else.


I feel like i am kind of arrogant. You know... just throwing it out there.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

soseductive said:


> I feel like i am kind of arrogant. You know... just throwing it out there.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Ninjaws said:


> Thanks for sharing.


No problem. If you'll need to know anything about ESI, just ask.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Night Huntress said:


> When Mind of the Virtuoso came out I watched it like 500 times. That and Project: Overdrive are the BEST TEASERS ever.
> 
> Jhin... I feel like his whole theme could be a twisted and exaggerated expression of demonstrative Si (making him LSI) expressed through Se -- the beauty and poetry in carefully orchestrated violence and imposition of will.
> 
> But he could also be IEI because of literally how much he throws out metaphor after metaphor, and likes to be a distant puppeteer as opposed to directly involved in the action. Compare to people like Zed, who is a DEFINITE LSI and is far more restrained and concise, not flowery. (Of course there could be different forms of LSIs, even so.) Also Jhin's logic doesn't seem to be that strong. I mean "they will live until they die" like NO SHIT SHERLOCK HOW DID YOU FIGURE THAT OUT?????????? lmao. It could also be bad Ni though, who knows.


Oh, I think you might actually be ringing bells right now, his quotes seem to focus tons on the concept of beauty overall yet splattered with action mostly where they highlight him as the painter of death yet I did not take it literally, to me it felt a lot like Vayne's purifying concepts where beauty is actually associated with unleashing action in order to save humanity. 
GOD DAMMIT, I TELL YOU SE IS SUPERIOR TO ANYTHING. This overthinking is not too amazing in identifying the truth about people.

I think it might just be HA Ni as he does not focus on his purpose and his own vision yet on his need to seem like a mysterious force which creates beauty on his path through the conquering of the enemy. His quotes are amazing too: Jhin Quotes. He is magnetizing truly... and sassy and I just play him to listen to his quotes, pure bliss.


EDIT: I just realized what Mind of the Virtuoso was... GOD I LOVED THAT TEASER, SAVE ME.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Akali - ESI
Ashe - SLE
Brand - SEE
Braum - LSE
Dr Mundo - ILE
Ezreal - LSI
Garen - SEE
Jinx - ESE
Lee Sin - LSI
Olaf - SEE
Neeko - IEE
Pantheon - SLE
Rakan - EIE
Swain - LIE
Singed - LII
Shaco - ILE
Talon - EIE
Tryndamere - SEE
Twisted Fate - SLE
Wukong - ESI
Xin Zhao - SEI
Yasuo - SEI


----------



## HelenMoroz (Jan 30, 2020)

Hm, while bild the character a lot of time will pass. Maybe better to buy? The best buy?
https://smurfstore.co/customize-and-filter

FULL
Hand leveled
Level 30+ / Unranked
Server - North America
Champions: 100+
Skins: 10-150
BE: 0-99000
RP: 0-3500
Warranty included

Or is it better to take Hand Leveled LVL 20-24 for a start and download?


----------

